# ما نجلب الجديد والجديد ذات التركيز الممتاز والذي نثق به وعليه وثقتو بنا والحمد لله



## مسوقة26 (26 أبريل 2012)

ادخل واختار ولا تحتار (عطور)السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهبحمد الله مشورنا طويل مكلل بالنجاح والحمد الله تميزنا بثبات العطور وتركيزها المرغوب لدى العملاء واثنو عليه والحمد لله وهنا سجل بعض من جرب وكتب ومن قال لي برسالة وشفوي والحمد لله http://www.alestorah.com.sa/what/index.phpدائما نجلب الجديد والجديد ذات التركيز الممتاز والذي نثق به وعليه وثقتو بنا والحمد لله جلبنا العطور المميزة والغالية والمشهورة والثمينة لاجلكم ومن هذه العطور كرستيان كلايف (5 انواع )بوند9(4 انواع)الشيخ القديم والجديدجفنشي مجموعة كبيرة منه ديور ( مجموعة كبيرة مه )كرد (مجموعة كبيرة منه )توم فورد (مجموعة كبيرة منه )كلف كلاين ( مجموعة كبيرة منه)جوتشي ديفا دوف والكثير من الاسماء وضعتها لكم ليسهل التصفح والاختيار منها على الرابط مع تحديث الملف بشكل دوري للجديد والمنتهي لديناالعطورومشتقاتها - عطورات الاسطورة - اسطورة العطور المركبه للاسعار حجم 5 مل على شكل قلم ب5 ريال حجم 30 مل ب30 ريال بعلب ايطالية انيقة حجم 50 مل ب50 ريال حجم 60 مل ب60 ريال حجم 100 مل ب100 ريال (الا كلايف )ومن جديدنا Dahlia Noir Givenchy for womenDance with Givenchy Givenchy for womenLegend Mont Blanc for menRoses Elixir Montale for womenAventus Creed for menImperial Millesime Creed for menRoyal Oud Creed for women and menBaiser Vole Cartier for womenCK One Shock For Him Calvin Klein for menCK One Shock For Her Calvin Klein for womenHonour Woman Amouage for womenJubilation for Men Amouage for menوالكثير بالملف وايضا زيوت الفواحات مثل نكتار وبدي شوب والمسك بانواعةوالخمريات والبخور والمعمول والكثير الكثير بالموقع من تصفيات ومن جديد لم يعرض هنا www.alestorah.saكما نسعد بأن نقوم بعمل بخاخ للجسم بحجم 250 مل (ربع كيلو ) بقيمة 80 ريال من انواع العطور التي لدينا في الملف الطلب من خلال التلفون برساله 0532212214 او الخاص او زيارة المحل بعد الرد عليك بالموافقه يرسل لك المبلغ المطلوب واخذ رقم الحساب من الموقع العطورومشتقاتها - عطورات الاسطورة - اسطورة العطور المركبه التحويل ( لا يتم تنفيذ اي طلب بدون تحويل ) + قيمة الشحن40 على فدكس فقط لخارج الدمام والخبر لا تأخير في التحويل لكي تضمن طلبك كاملا ثم رسالة بأسم المستلم والمدينة ورقم جوالةلكم باقة ورد حمراء يفوح شذاها من جنباتها نرجو الاطلاع على هذا الموضوع ابضا مسك الطهارة الابيض(اقوي عرض ) __________________www.alestorah.saصاحب ومدير وعامل محل الاسطورة/من بعد صلاة المغرب نفتح المحل0532212214


----------

